# Happy New Year!



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

I have to go soon, mainly because I'll be lighting (alot) of fireworks. Even some dangerous ones, but I got enough experience.

So, some of you already are in 2018, and some not, but for in advance:


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Some are? I forget there might be a 12hr time difference some places.


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)

Kevin001 said:


> Some are? I forget there might be a 12hr time difference some places.


I believe the timezones like in Australia already are in 2018 right now, though I'm not entirely sure about it.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

Happy 2018!

I hope everyone has/has had a great time


----------



## jolene23 (Nov 23, 2017)

Happy New year to you as well.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

Hope you have a nice New Years, enjoy the fire works!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

:yay Happy New Year everyone! :yay


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Nov 8, 2017)

Happy New Year! 2018 is going to be great! I can feel it.


----------



## Lyyli (Dec 5, 2017)

Happy new year man! ?


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Candied Peanuts (Oct 23, 2017)

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## Replicante (Oct 31, 2017)

Happy 2018!


----------



## TheInvisibleHand (Sep 5, 2015)

doe deer said:


> happy new year


LMAO fits perfectly


----------



## Skygrinder (Nov 30, 2017)

Happy New Year guys


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

hope you all have a good 2018! I saw the new year in by taking a dump, sure you all really wanted to know that.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)




----------

